# Dog Still Sneezing After Taking Antibiotics



## JamiB (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello! --Sorry this is so long, I just want to include all the details! 

I have a seven year old miniature dachshund named Cosby. He is fully vaccinated. About a year ago he started sneezing frequently and coughing. I took him to a new vet (I had recently moved). The vet diagnosed it as an upper-reportory infect and put Cosby on steroids, coughing medicine, and antibiotics (doxycycline). He got much better after 10 days or so on the medicines. However, he was still sneezing more than normal. I chalked the continued sneezing up to a weakened immune system. He went several months that way - he was sneezing more than I thought was normal, but not excessively. He continued to eat and drink, and he remained active. 

Then, last December the sneezing worsened significantly. He had a continually runny nose, and would sneeze countless times everyday. When he sneezed a lot of mucus would come out of his nose. Because I hadn't really liked the first vet, I used a different vet recommended by several friends. The second vet took an x-ray of his chest and said his lungs were clear. He also diagnosed an upper-respiratory infection and put Cosby back on doxycycline. After a 10 day round of antibiotics, Cosby had not improved at all. We went back to the vet who gave him another round of antibiotics at a slightly higher dosage. This still didn't help much. After a third round of antibiotics, Cosby had improved quite a lot, but was still sneezing some.

The sneezing is now very severe again, and he has coughing (or maybe reverse sneezing) attacks about once a day. I don't want to go back to the vet just to have the same diagnosis/results. I want something that is going to make him better! Does anyone have any experience with this kind of persistent sneezing? Recommendations on how I could help him feel better? Questions I should specifically ask the vet?


----------



## mare777 (Mar 25, 2020)

this is an old post but my dog is doing the very same thing. Could be teeth related


----------

